# Raw Feeding Ferrets - Avoiding Pork



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I have just placed an order for ready mixed raw foods on an 80/10/10 ratio. I have bought a selection of different proteins, so they get a whole range of meats

One of the packs I bought was a pork and duck mix. When I spoke to my breeder he said pork should not be fed to ferrets due to the high salt content. He said he once fed his ferrets pork, and they all got sick and died.

As a precaution I will not feed them that particular mix, but I was just wondering if you all stay away from pork as a protein to feed them too? Is it due to the high salt content or for other reasons.

The Raw Food company (where I bought the food from) has listed this pack as part of their selection for ferrets, so I thought it would be OK.

Now I feel very uncertain about my knowledge of ferrets, because I had not read to avoid pork anywhere


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I would have thought pork being sold for animal consumption wouldn't have the salt content but you could ask the company.
Sometimes when you buy diced pork etc from the supermarket its been in brine for preservation.
Some used to avoid pork due to worm risk but that's not really an issue with uk meat.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Arny

I have contacted the supplier to ask them the question, as I didn't think they would sell food that wasn't right for the intended pet, especially because they have mixed it specifically for pets

I am not confident to make my own raw food mix, hence buying it ready mixed so it has the right levels of bone, offal and meat

I might just avoid pork in the future though, especially as now he has said it, if something happened I would never forgive myself for not following his advice.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I couldn't do it myself either, like you I'd worry about getting it right.
My own ferrets, or I should say ferret as I only have one 7 year old now, are on a predominantly dry diet with some meat everyday but all raw is better.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to update, the company said that one of their team has 30 ferrets and she feeds that mix along with many others and never had an issue.

However, as stated before, just to be on the safe side, I'm going to follow the advice of the breeder and throw that particular food away


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbit is the most natural food for ferrets. I wouldn't feed anything that a ferret couldn't catch!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Rona,

I am feeding rabbit as well, but I understand that you need to provide more than one protein so they have a balanced diet. 

I am also feeding raw mixes of chicken, pheasant, duck, turkey, venison, beef, salmon, hare and lamb 

As they are kits, I want them to experience the range before they get fussy and am matching what the breeder is currently feeding them......except for pigeon, which I couldn't get


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Raw pork doesn't have much more sodium than any other meat. For reference:
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=pork,+raw+sodium+content - 100g raw pork mince, 28% fat, has 69mg sodium
https://www.eatthismuch.com/food/nutrition/rabbit,3901/ - 100g raw rabbit has 50mg sodium

_Cured _pork, as in salami, ham etc has high salt content - but that's because salt is _used _in the process, not because it's pork.

I'm guessing your breeder either gave his ferrets cured meat or they actually just died from something else entirely.


----------

